# A good chest work out



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello all,

I have always wanted a big defined chest, and for the most part, im not happy. My chest workout seems to vary each time, due to training partners and which gym i go to. Im trying to find a decent chest work out that i can stick to, that will give me a big, wide, strong, broad chest with a defined crease in between the pecks.

Pushing exercises havent always been my favourite, due to having long arms and being weaker than i'd lie to be. I can currently rep out 110-120kg for 10 on Bench Press, which isnt much for my size and weight (6.6ft / 130kg). Friends are always telling me that i should be doing twice that given my size.

I am also taking apex test cyp 10ml & apex deca 10ml stacking 1 shot of each per week, over 10 weeks. Any advice would greatly be appreciated. Due to changing my routines for training chest alot, i am finding it difficult to measure if im getting stronger at chest exercises or not.

I look forward to some educated advice.

regards.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Flat bench press

incline db press

flies

I would always include these three in a chest workout.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Bench press

Incline press

Dips leaning forwards

With a good progression method


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

How many different exercises should i do on chest, and how much should i try to up the weight each week ?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Im no expert but the way i added to my bench press was 5 x 5 method.

week 1 - 60kg 5 x 5 - 25/25 reps

week 2 - 62.5kg 5 x 5 - 23/25 reps

week 3 - 62.5kg 5 x 5 - 25/25 reps - Two rep increase

week 4 - 65kg 5 x 5 - 20/25 reps

week 5 - 65kg 5 x 5 - 22/25 reps

If you reach 25/25 reps then increase the weight.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

How may sets and reps will you be doing 3x8, 5x5? I would do 4 workouts

Flat bench 5x5

Incline db press 5x5

Flys 5x5

Weighted dips 3x8

Look at adding 3kg to the bar each week dosnt sound much but all adds up.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

week 2 - 62.5kg 5 x 5 - 23/25 reps

5 x 5 = 25, so did you not do 2 reps on that week ?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What i mean is your aiming for 5 sets of 5.

Week 2 might look like

62.5kg - 5,5,5,5,3 - So total of 23 reps

then next week aim for 4 or 5 on last set.

Because youve increased the weight from last week, it might take you 2 weeks to increase from 62.5kg. Your not going to increase the weight each week and go all out and get 5 x 5.

Do you understand mate ?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> How may sets and reps will you be doing 3x8, 5x5? I would do 4 workouts
> 
> Flat bench 5x5
> 
> ...


I tended to do flyes at 3 x 8 at end of workout. Felt good after two heavy exersises before.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

i usually do a warm up set with half the weight of the first set.

eg;

flat bench

set 1 warm up 60kg = 10-12 reps

set 2 90kg = 10 reps

set 3 100kg = 10 reps (last couple with assistance)

set 4 110kg = 8-10reps (last couple with assistance)

Unfortuantley one of the gyms i go to, i have to do this exercise using a smith machine,


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe flat dumbbell bench aswell then just to get the stabilizing muscles working aswell.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it better to do 5 sets of 5 rather than 3 sets of 10 ?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

5x5 is for strength and sixe, do you only bench press for you chest, serioulsy look at adding incline db press and flys in mate. Does you gym have a pec dec? i like to do some sets in there before i finish a chest session.

How many grams of protein are you consuming each day?


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

I was focusing on flat bench as it is a core exercise.

I do incline dumbbells 3 sets of 10 (40kg - heaviest the gym has lol)

I also do upright flies on the machine, however im not happy with this method, as i find my elbows lose pose to easily thus losing form and technique on the fly.

i havent worked out my protein intake on a daily basis yet. I have an office job, so its difficult to get up and go eat what i want when i want.

I did have some Reflec (all-in-one/ protein/creatine) suppliment tub which i was taking on a daily basis. I have just finished that tub. again, i am open to advice and suggestions on recommended suppliments to compliment my training.

at 20stone / 130kg how much protein (food) should i be trying to consume each day?

I have a bit of a gut as well, and i am paranoid about getting a bigger gut.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

Well i use bulksupplementsdirect for whey protein only £28.99 for a 5lb and tastes and mixes great.

Im only 100kg alot lighter than you ill post up yesterdays diet

6whole eggs 2 whole meal bread 250ml orange juice, multi vit, 3g fish oil

50g whey protein 500ml skimmed milk, 3 wheatabix

2tins of tuna and some green salad with 750ml water

50g whey protein 500ml skimmed milk

3 chicken breasts large baked potato and mixed veg, 3g fish oil and multi vit

50g whey in water and half a tub of cottage cheese.

I didnt workout yest as i had a rugby game after meal 5 and had the shake and cottage after my game. This is just roughly what i eat to give you an idea.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

think you need to state your goals aswell mate.


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

I heard that mixing protein powder with water is better than milk, as milk lines the stomach and doesnt allow for as much protein to be absorbed and synthesiszed????

I watched in interesting dvd on body building and the lifestyle, and one thing that made me very sceptical of buying whey protein, was how easy it is to make with little of the *good* ingredients, and fluff it up with things like rice flour.

You are eating plenty, unfortuantley, i just dont have the time to have that many meals. I need to be more disciplined with myself and plan my meals better.

I could eat more tins of tuna in addition to my usual diet. have you tried myprotein.co.uk ?


----------



## GetBigOrDieTryn (Jan 23, 2009)

Goals ; i dont want to be too big, if anything i would like to lose some weight. im 130kg, would like to slip down to 115kg or there abouts. Build bigger muscles, and also define up. once my course is finished, i aim to improve my general fitness by running and really cut up. I hope this wont eat away too much at the muscle and size i have put on leading up to then.


----------

